# Scrapyards and Breakers in Glasgow



## Glasgow_Gio

Does anyone know any scrapyards or breakers yards in Glasgow? 

I took a trip over to the east end looking the other day but unless i'm driving past them, i can't see any.

TIA


----------



## spitfire

Rather than have you trail around looking for places that may or may not be there any longer, have a look here. It may be of some use. http://www.breakeryard.com/area/car-parts-Glasgow.aspx HTH


----------



## ianking

I know its not in Glasgow but S&I Thomson in Galashiels is great. Its a huge place and is mostly new modern cars that are insurance write offs.

Another big place is A.G Watson at the Forth Rd bridge.


----------



## pete330

What car parts is it for


----------



## chisai

A few decent ones around Paisley and Renfrew. Renfrew car breakers, near the ferry...Scotts Road in Paisley(off Hawkhead Road, near Barshaw park....McKean Street breakers(between St Mirrens new and old stadium)....Abercorn breakers( right at the end of Abercorn Steet, Paisley. Also a couple in Helen Street down from Govan Asda, think one of them specialise in Jap cars.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

pete330 said:


> What car parts is it for


Looking for a few scrap panels to work on for prep and painting.

Also looking for any upgrade parts for a BMW 1 series:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

www.fabdirect.com

I have used these BMW breakers before, good stuff and quick delivery...

:thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker

also stuarts on station road at muirhead over my way. all nicely laid out by make and usually fairly decent stuff in.

helps yard is easy walk round and fairly solid for most part rather than smelly oily mud

also i use southbank breakers in southbank street in kirkintilloch

cars are stacked, but friendly chap and yard is fairly solid. better for some of the older stuff.

never seen any bmw 1 series in either tho.

best with s and i reckon


----------



## Deanoecosse

try the local bodyshops aswell. There's a good chance you'll pick up a damaged panel for nowt as they will just be binning it


----------



## DubbedUP

I know it's not Glasgow, but back in the day Sports Car Breakers at Straighton Junction in Edinburgh...


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

As usual lads, cracking response. :thumb:

I'll give these places a call and also phone round a few bodyshops (don't know why i didn't think of that:wall


----------



## DubbedUP

Glasgow_Gio said:


> As usual lads, cracking response. :thumb:
> 
> I'll give these places a call and also phone round a few bodyshops (don't know why i didn't think of that:wall


What you looking to get done mate, I know a good bodyshop...


----------



## pete330

For the bm parts try
M-Tek Breakers 
5 Cathcart Place, Rutherglen, Glasgow. G73 2RB


----------

